# small coop advice



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

I am new to chickens, I have a production red, white silkie and a coronation sussex. I keep them all at the coop on my school's land lab, but I really want to get a couple of bantams. I was wondering what size coop I would need for 3-4 bantams? I like these types of coops but if you have any better ideas please share!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adequate floor space for bantams is two square feet, that's pretty tight for Silkies so I recommend three square feet. For large fowl, its four square feet per bird.


----------



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

ok thank you


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

42" x 72''x48'' small coop cost about $50.Shingles were free. p3-8


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Recycled some heater vent grills to predator proof ventilation opening.I still need to add a window.
View attachment 18558

View attachment 18559

View attachment 18560

p9-11


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Mary, totally depends on where you are located.

If you live someplace like Hawaii where the chickens only need to be in the coop at night, and during a rare hurricane, then small will work great.

If you live in a frozen wasteland with nine months of winter with feet if snow and blasting wind... Pick a LARGE coop, because those babies will not want to go outside. Maybe 6 square feet each.

As to the photos you posted, I like the second one better, because I am hoping you live someplace nice like Texas, where a good open coop with lots of ventilation will be perfect!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Large coops are always better.
View attachment 18574


View attachment 18575


View attachment 18576


View attachment 18577


View attachment 18578


View attachment 18579


View attachment 18580


View attachment 18581
p30


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I decided on an 10 x 12
View attachment 18582


View attachment 18583
p32


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM do you use a sprayer? What do I do about some rot on the T-111 ? It's just in a bad spot with the rain?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I used a roller.The T 11 looks good but i don't think i'd use it again.It is too porous.I used latex barn paint and it sucked it up like a stain.You'd probably have to cut the rot out.


----------

